# K2 Maysis causing medial malleolus pain.



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Same boots or a new pair?

BTW I did that with my first pair of boa boots. Learned my lesson.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'd recommend supporting the board under the rear heelcup. 

You can heat mold used boots. It might get stinky, and it won't move as much as a new liner. It might be worth trying with some rice socks or something. Have you checked out Angry Snowboarder's bootfit 101 series on youtube? There's some good stuff in there.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Make sure the straight jacket is lightly hugging your ankle and not gripping it. Maysis users often fall victim to over tightening the inner ankle strap. That strap is only there to ensure your foot and ankle do not slip while riding. It's meant to barely touch it(it should lightly hug your ankle at the most). If it's tight it will pinch joints in your ankle and cut off circulation to your in step.

Advice from a decade long Maysis user.


----------



## midtlyng (11 mo ago)

sangrail93 said:


> The K2 Maysis boots were great to me the first couple seasons I had them. I never heat fitted them but they were still very comfortable. No pain whatsoever. This current and last season, I have had unbearable medial malleolus pain in my right ankle. I have been mistakenly resting my boards edge on the right boot while on the lift and this has torn up the right boot pretty good. Could I be experiencing this ankle pain because of the damage I have done to the BOA system or could there be another reason? Should I take them to a boot fitter?


I have the exact same problem! Did you ever figure it out? I’m about to buy new boots cause I can’t take the pain.


----------

